# amazing party at the sweetgrass Hand Cut premiere in Aspen.



## COrider (Sep 13, 2008)

All 500 seats of the wheeler theater in Aspen last night were packed for the premiere of Sweetgrass Productions' film Hand Cut. The film was some of the most beautiful backcountry riding i've seen. there's a lot of films that are full of shitty footage- but these guys seem to have it right. I just moved back to Aspen from the west coast, and it was cool to see the crowd enjoying the early season stoke. 

I guess the whole soundtrack was done by this dude John-Alex Mason, and he played after the film in the wheeler lobby. He had people dancing like wild and then moved next door. I left at 4am, and the dude was still going. "I'm not even half done the guy said." a good time to say the least. 

Lou Dawson was there, and it was cool to talk to him as well. He seemed pretty stoked on the film, and I just read his post on wildsnow from last week: www.wildsnow.com 

I might be on the front range this week, and I might try to make it to there show in Boulder on the 20th and Fort Collins at the lyric cinema, which I'm pretty sure they said is this wednesday the 17th.


----------

